# 12/4 Cannon opening day.



## Puck it (Dec 2, 2015)

With the forecast change, I think I am in.   Any one else?


----------



## dlague (Dec 3, 2015)

I will be there Saturday and most likely Sunday.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## JDMRoma (Dec 3, 2015)

Saturday definitely, maybe Friday !
Maybe .....


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Puck it (Dec 3, 2015)

I can't do Saturday.  Wife is getting back from London in the after noon tomorrow.  I am skiing Sunday either at Kton or Cannon.  Cannon will depend on how tomorrow is.


----------



## dlague (Dec 3, 2015)

Midweek is tough!  Have to bank the vacation days for our trip to CO.


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 3, 2015)

Skiing Alyeska tomorrow. Shooting for cannon on Sunday.  The Coast-to-coast tour.


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 4, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> Skiing Alyeska tomorrow. Shooting for cannon on Sunday.  The Coast-to-coast tour.



Incredible!


----------



## JDMRoma (Dec 4, 2015)

I'm here ! Not as amazing as Aleyeska ! But it's white !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Dec 4, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> Skiing Alyeska tomorrow. Shooting for cannon on Sunday.  The Coast-to-coast tour.



Awesome!


----------



## Puck it (Dec 4, 2015)

Just got back.  Not a bad opening given the weather.  Tomorrow should be interesting with the masses.  I am avoiding it. They were blowing on upper Cannon all day. Spookie looks ready and lower cannon.


----------



## JDMRoma (Dec 4, 2015)

I'll be heading up in the morning.  
See how long it takes for it to be crazy and then leave !!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Dec 6, 2015)

JDMRoma said:


> I'll be heading up in the morning.
> See how long it takes for it to be crazy and then leave !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Never really got crazy on Saturday.  No lift lines.  Not crowded.  In the afternoon with racers and middle cannon getting scraped off it was time to call it.  Morning was awesome.  Extension was open and skied nice.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------

